# ¿Alguien tuvo una lanchita Pop-Pop de chico? ¿Y una Tatatá?



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 3, 2010)

PD: igual mejor empezar con una lanchita popo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 4, 2010)

Vos tuviste la POPO que era de chapa y más antigua  . . . yo tuve la de plástico *¡ más moderna !*  que se llamaba TATATÁ .

El nombre era onomatopéyico 

http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/LANCHITA-PO-PO-DE-CHAPA

http://www.masoportunidades.com.ar/...a-30-x-43-zaeta-disponible-en-capital-federal



Saludos !


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 4, 2010)

Dentro de poco, seguro que vas a decir que vos todavía no naciste! Jajajajajaja.
Y sí, efectivamente, la mía era toooooda de chapa, o quizás estaba tallada en piedra, no recuero bien 

Huy, no me dí cuenta de donde estábamos! Jajajaja, sabía que visitaríamos estos lares. Lástima que se pierda la referencia de la lanchita 

PD: qué le hace una mancha más al tigre? Jajajajaja


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 4, 2010)

Igual, antes que se pierda el rastro, para algún lector desprevenido, es muy interesante como funcionaba. El "motor" era una chapita supongo que bimetálica la cual, al entrarle agua fría, se movía para un lado, debido a la acción de la llama, se calentaba hasta que se movía para el otro lado, este ir y venir, provocaba una salida de agua con cierta presión que era lo que la propulsaba, y su nombre, popo, deriva del ruido que justamente hacía esta chapita al ir y venir, po po po po.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 4, 2010)

Nonono , fijate bien el dibujito en corte , era un tanquecito metálico que se llenaba de agua por el mismo escape y al colocarle la velita hervía el agua y funcionaba de caldera , entonces escapaban burbujas por el escape sumergido en el agua , eso la impulsaba y al mismo tiempo hacía el ruidito característico de popopo en las de chapa y tatata en las de casco plástico.

Saludos  !


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 4, 2010)

Ah, entoces no, no es como la que yo tenía, supongo que por eso habrá cambiado de nombre a tatata. La que yo tenía en su estructura habían 2 cañitos que iban al agua, uno hacía de entrada y el otro de salida. No tenía caldera y no había que agregarle agua, funcionaba mientras la llama estuviera prendida.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 4, 2010)

Lamentablemente, soy muy duro para el paint, si no, subiría un esquema de como funcionaba, no es para nada complicado, pero mis habilidades para dibujar, son un poco menos que -10.
Pero en esta foto, se puede ver el "motor" de una muy similar que yo tenía:
http://www.mercadolibre.com.ar/jm/img?s=MLA&f=98523768_5938.jpg&v=O


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 4, 2010)

Pucha , no tomaste la pastillita rosa. 

Si , tenía dos cañitos iguales e idénticos , peeeeeeeeeeeero me acuardo que primero se la paraba de punta proa hacia abajo y se le echaba agua por uno de los escapes hasta llenar el tanquecito , y luego se horizontalizaba y se le ponía la velita encendida. Ambos modelos eran idénticos salvo por el material de los cascos.

Una vez que arrancaba y andaba solita.

Googlé a ver que encontrás 

Saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 4, 2010)

Me están haciendo sentir Joven  

  ! No conocí la dichosa lancha ¡


----------



## Cacho (Dic 4, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Huy, no me dí cuenta de donde estábamos! Jajajaja, sabía que visitaríamos estos lares. Lástima que se pierda la referencia de la lanchita


El tema terminó siemdo un poco más interesante que lo que pintaba, ha vuelto del averno.


Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> PD: qué le hace una mancha más al tigre?


Una *lancha *más al tigre... Una *lancha*...

Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 4, 2010)

Dentro de poco voy a llevar al Yamato en lugar de lancha!

PD: gracias por revivir mi ancianidad. Ahora ya todos sabrán que soy más viejo que 2M


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 4, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Me están haciendo sentir Joven
> 
> ! No conocí la dichosa lancha ¡


 

Tu papá o tu abuelito . . . era mala gente 

> de onda che ! 

¿ Cómo te hicieron perder de tan maravillosa experiencia ?

Mi problema era el manejo del fuego y de las velas que lo tenia restringido porque yo tendría 6 años mas o menos con la Tatatá.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 4, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> PD: gracias por revivir mi ancianidad. Ahora ya todos sabrán que soy más  viejo que 2M




Y que Fogonazo  (que hasta el momento es más joven que ustedes dos).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 4, 2010)

A quien se le cayó el documento ?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 4, 2010)

Por supuesto, siempre termina siendo que el felino es el culpable o el más viejo. Resulta que..... soy un anciano decrépito que hace sentir más joven al fuego.........
Adónde más iré a parar...... hay algo peor que el averno?
Me parece que sí! Jajajajajaja

PD: 2M, ese documento, justamente era mío, devolvelo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 4, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ...> de onda che !
> 
> ¿ Cómo te hicieron perder de tan maravillosa experiencia ?.....


No pasaba por allí la cuestión, nunca fui simpatizante de muchos juegos que hacían furor entre chicos de mi edad (Hace mucho)
No solo no conocí la dichosa lancha sino que: 
Nunca jugué con un Balero.
Nunca jugué con un YoYo.
Nunca jugué a la Bolita
Jugando a la pelota era malísimo y con una patada asesina.

*Balero*





*YoYo*



Mis diversiones eran fabricar material de guerra, re-invente (En forma paralela) la bomba Molotov, el arco compuesto y la turbina a gas.

Analizando mi juventud, no entiendo ¿  Como estoy vivo  ?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 4, 2010)

Si no jugaste a la "bolita", y si no jugaste al "yoyo", uhmmmmmmm obvio que no jugaste a la "tapadita" no?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 4, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> yo tenia una  que  se le ponía   un globo inflado y marchaba asta que se desinfla el globo de nuevo ,era de  plástico,
> tenia esa porque no me dejaban jugar con fuego
> a la pelota era muy malo y  los otros chicos no me querian en el equipo
> a la bolita jugaba asta que  mi ñandu se las comía y  los chicos  luego me golpeaban
> ...


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## GomezF (Dic 4, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Jugando a la pelota era malísimo y con una patada asesina.



Jajajaja. No creo que seas el único, yo le disloqué un dedo a un compañero y 2 semanas más tarde me disloqué el dedo yo por jugar en patas.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 4, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Si no jugaste a la "bolita", y si no jugaste al "yoyo", uhmmmmmmm obvio que no jugaste a la "tapadita" no?


No solo NO jugué a "La tapadita", sino que tampoco coleccionaba figuritas. 

Si preparaba autos scalectrix de competición, pero no los corría.
Hacía veleros a escala.
Me encantaba y me sigue gustando el aeromodelismo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 4, 2010)

> Si preparaba autos scalectrix de competición, pero no los corría.





			
				el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> yo los desarmaba y  los corria con mi hermano


'''''''''''''''''''


----------



## Luis1342 (Dic 4, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No solo NO jugué a "La tapadita", sino que tampoco coleccionaba figuritas.
> 
> Si preparaba autos scalectrix de competición, pero no los corría.
> Hacía veleros a escala.
> Me encantaba y me sigue gustando el aeromodelismo.



hola Fogo,genial!,no pense que hubiera en el foro a alguien que le gustara el aeromodelismo ¿que tipo de aviones te gusta armar?
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 4, 2010)

Luis1342 dijo:


> hola Fogo,genial!,no pense que hubiera en el foro a alguien que le gustara el aeromodelismo ¿que tipo de aviones te gusta armar?
> saludos



En balsa y vuelo a vela (Sin motor)


----------



## Tavo (Dic 4, 2010)

Hablando del tema en cuestión, las lanchitas de "po po" o "ta ta ta", que se yo como cuernos se llamaban...

Mi viejo tuvo una de chico (yo no nací en esa época), y como él era siempre de hacer "cagadas",  un día estaba jugando con su lanchita linda en el canal (canal de riego, para chacras)... y como la lanchita "tenía un poco de paja en moverse" (andaba lento), se le ocurrió meterle NAFTA al tanquecito, entonces hacer una lanchita "a chorro", para que ande más rápido... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







*ESTA HISTORIA ES VERÍDICA.*

Entonces llenó de nafta el tanquecito, y tranquilo, piola prendió la velita debajo... y al momento de que la nafta empezó a salir por el "cañito", se le ocurrió prender la puntita... 
La cuestión es que *casi se arranca la mitad de la cara*, y el tanquecito y la lanchita no contaron más el cuento. El tanquecito se abrió al medio con una explosión muy fuerte...

Dice que no se olvida más el susto que se pegó al hacer esa travesura...

Saludos.
PS: Yo quise hacer una un día (cuando era más chico), pero después no me dieron ganas, agarré la lanchita que había hecho y le puse un motorcito con pilas. Andaba de lo lindo eh... JEJE...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 4, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> en nuestra época muchos les gustaba el aeromodelismo,los chicos de hoy  día ya  no


Firmado, Nosotros el Rey


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 4, 2010)

Tavo: 





> casi se arranca la mitad de la cara


 tengo un amigo (solo tengo unos poquitos), que tiene un ojo de vidrio (y no es broma) por jugar con esas cosas.
Y los scalectrix, toda una etapa, lástima que mis dedos no son para eso, 2 vueltas, y al piso! (eso ya era de más grande que con la lanchita )


----------



## GomezF (Dic 4, 2010)

Che fogo, me pregunto cómo podes reinventar el arco compuesto 

Saludos


----------



## electrodin (Dic 4, 2010)

Eso de la lanchita no sabía que se llamaba así, yo conocí primero el de tanque de agua, era un barquito que hizo mi papá, de puro metal con dos tubitos de propulsión y funcionaba con una velita encendida, era genial verlo navegar en un estanque improvisado que hacíamos en el canal de regadío detrás de mi casa.
Luego una navidad llegó una novedad: un barquito de lata bien pintadito pero que no tenía que llenársele agua sino sólamente le prendía un mecherito y en agua empezaba a andar, en vez del tanque de agua tenía dos placas delgadas de metal soldadasy por en medio un tubito de metal, al parecer entraba agua y salía vapor cuando las láminas se contraían y expandían, eran tiempos en que los juguetes eran  a motor de vapor...


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 4, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> yo tenia una que se le ponía un globo inflado y marchaba asta que se desinfla el globo de nuevo ,era de plástico


+1 En realidad tenía varias y hacíamos carreras en la "pelopincho" (pileta desarmable)


GomezF dijo:


> Che fogo, me pregunto cómo podes reinventar el arco compuesto


+1 Descubrí que la madera plana andaba mejor que la circular, no había Internet ni forma de acceder a papers del arco compuesto, todo lo tenías que redescubrir y reinventar.


----------



## Tavo (Dic 4, 2010)

Yo quiero una de estas!! (pero con rubia incluída, así la aprovecho más)


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 4, 2010)

Nilfred dijo:


> ...+1 Descubrí que la madera plana andaba mejor que la circular, no había Internet ni forma de acceder a papers del arco compuesto, todo lo tenías que redescubrir y reinventar.....


Correcto, mismo caso que "La Molotov". Lo considero "Invento Paralelo", yo lo hice sin conocimiento de que otro lo había echo o como lo había echo antes.

Se supone que a *Guglielmo Marconi* le pasó lo mismo con su invento de la *radio*, muchos años después se descubrió que *Nikola Tesla* la había inventado poco tiempo antes que Marconi.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 4, 2010)

Qué bien hace desasnarse, yo siempre había creído que un arco compuesto era el que tenía poleas excéntricas, ahora vengo a descubrir lo que era realmente, un combo de arco y chica  Lástima que no me compré nunca uno


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 4, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> Yo quiero una de estas!! (pero con rubia incluída, así la aprovecho más)


Te puedo mandar una rusa a tu casa "gratis", si al cabo de un tiempo te sobra plata, te comprás el arco solo aparte.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 4, 2010)

No tengo confianza con Nilfred ya que no lo conozco, pero por las dudas, no aceptes Tavo, creo que lo te llegará será un conjunto de papas, zanahorias, arvejas y mayonesa, pero como si la cadena de frío falla...... mejor no aceptes


----------



## Tavo (Dic 4, 2010)

JEJEJE!!! 

Una *ensalada* rusa... Aparte, vale leer bien, que no dije "rusa", sino "rubia" que es distinto, no importa si es teñida o rubia original, el tema es que tiene que tener entre 17 y 27 años y "estar buena".

JAJA!!  

Saludos! 
PS: Oops, me salen solas las coyotadas...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 4, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> y   que   mataban con  el arco?bueno   con  la flecha


Firmado, Nosotros el Rey   de  todas las cosas


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 4, 2010)

Bueno, para que no se desvirtúe tanto el tema, subo un esquema hecho bastante mal de como funcionaba la mía.
Lo que indico como bimetálico, era una lámina finita de chapa, que cuando se calentaba o enfriaba, hacía en una pequeña cámara compresión o aspersión.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2010)

Siguiendo con la honda *"Dígale NO al Pacifismo"*, este es un proyecto con el que me quedé con muchas ganas de realizar.






*Mas Infromación*


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 5, 2010)

Hacer algo chiquito para modelismo o algo como esto?


----------



## pandacba (Dic 5, 2010)

Les cuento yo tuve varias de esas lanchitas, no tenian exactamente un tanquecito, es como dice black era una chapita, a la que llegaban dos tubitos que estaban soldados a la misma obturandolos y salina la parte externa de la lanchita, habia que ingresarle el agua por los tubitos haciendo caer gotas sobre los mismos..  hasta que se llenaban, atras tenia una lamina flexible que hacia las veces de timón, solia probarla mi padre en un tacho de 200 litros que tenia agua hasta arriba, alli la ponia y sobre la chapita se colocaba una tapita de gaseosa con alcohol esta el calor se trasnmitia a la chapia que estaba debajo y bueno comenzaba a expulsar el agua y la impulsaba, hace poco encontre una propaganda de la misma y alli se ve un par de dibujos que indican como poner la tapita de gaseosa o cerveza y como llenar los tubitos.....


luego vino una lanchita echa por mi padre que era muy habilidoso con cualquier cosa y me construyo, una echa de madera balsa, y que tenia un motor electrico con una pila, recuerdo que me hablaba de una calderita que esa no se que paso no la compro

Tuve un balero, pero no me atraia demasiado, tuve varios meccanos, mis ladrillos de goma, un juego con pieza plasticas para armar de todo que se llamaba jugal armar,trenes, varios autos a fricción, pistolas que lanzaban balas plasticas, un cerebro mágico, entre un montón de cosas más ahh algo que me encantaba porque el los domingos se sentaba como un chico a jugar conmigo, era un cañoncito ataque con cebas.. que lanzaba una balita plástica.....



ah despues tuve una poderosa lancha con motor fuera de borda......

jajaj *Fogonazo*, la locura de mi padre y mi hermano, un pulso reactor, ellos se hicireon uno.... como mi padre ya he dicho que era muy habilidoso realizo cada parte del puslo, primero hicieron una maqueta del mismo y luego lo plasmaron.... no creo que quede algo de eso y no se si mi hermano tal vez se llevo todo  porque tampoco veo la maqueta


----------



## GomezF (Dic 5, 2010)

Esta página es del loco que me ayudo con la elección del diseño de mi motor:

http://pulsorreactores.blogspot.com/2008/01/prueva-1.html

Es de Río Cuarto (prov. de Cordoba para el que no sabe). Sabe bastante de esto y si alguno necesita ayuda seguro lo va a ayudar sin problemas (por lo menos así fue en mi caso)


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 5, 2010)

Viendo esta foto, es como para animarse a hacerlo. 
Muy instructiva la web Gomez!


----------



## Dano (Dic 5, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Siguiendo con la honda *"Dígale NO al Pacifismo"*, este es un proyecto con el que me quedé con muchas ganas de realizar.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPevraef4gI​
> *Mas Infromación*



Proyeto sin terminar que quedó en el olvido, lo hice cuando tenía 13 años.

Les dejo a ustedes para que adivinen que es y como funciona.

Le faltan partes que nunca se hicieron (por eso está sin terminar ) o se perdieron (como los controles...).

Si no lo decifran dejo una ayuda.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 5, 2010)

Fogonazo una inquietud, estee cual fue le uso de tu molotov?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> Fogonazo una inquietud, estee cual fue le uso de tu molotov?



No te puedo decir porque todavía no prescribió 



Dano dijo:


> Proyeto sin terminar que quedó en el olvido, lo hice cuando tenía 13 años.
> 
> Les dejo a ustedes para que adivinen que es y como funciona.....



Un submarino


----------



## Dano (Dic 5, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No te puedo decir porque todavía no prescribió
> 
> 
> 
> Un submarino




Exacto, falta la válvula de salida del tanque de lastre, el resto del sistema de flotación esta completo funcionando.

Ahora les dejo para que deduzcan como funciona el sistema de flotación, porque como ven no lleva aire comprimido.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> ....Ahora les dejo para que deduzcan como funciona el sistema de flotación, porque como ven no lleva aire comprimido.


Al frasquito sin tapa se le perdió o *NO* lleva.

¿ Snorkel ?


----------



## Dano (Dic 5, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Al frasquito sin tapa se le perdió o *NO* lleva.
> 
> ¿ Snorkel ?



Se le perdió, lleva tapa.

Nup, no tiene Snorkel.

El tanque de lastre del medio tiene agujeros por debajo, eso es medio sabido pero lo digo igual.

Una pista: Soldadura de Oxiacetileno.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 5, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> Dano las hélices deben ser mas pequeñas,es el carburo mas  agua  lo que empuja el agua fuera de  la cámara de flotación,
> para  el panda ,¡¡¡chicos pequeños juguetes pequeños ,chicos grandes juguetes grandes,hace  como 4 años rompí  el casco de mi lancha chocando con un tronco en medio del rio parana ,pero el rey es excelente nadador


Firmado, Nosotros el Rey de  rey de todas  las cosas


----------



## GomezF (Dic 5, 2010)

¿Con carburo de calcio? Lo utilizo para hacer bombas caseras, jeje. Son como petardos, pero más grandes y hacen una gran bola de fuego si hay una fuente de ignición cerca.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 5, 2010)

Juaz con Carburo de calcio  

Un amigo había hecho un submarino con dos envases metálicos de aerosoles soldados , e iba lleno de agua y gas butano líquido , entonces se impulsaba sumergido y burbujeando , a medida que se le acababa el gas líquido aumentaba la flotabilidad y salía.


----------



## Dano (Dic 5, 2010)

Exacto, como se ve usa dos tanques mas el de lastre.

En uno de ellos lleva agua.
En el otro va el carburo, por medio de un bombín de limpiaparabrisas bombeo agua del tanque A a la cámara de reacción, de esa forma se controla el ascenso.

Alguno me dirán porque no bombeaba el agua de los arrededores, y es simplemente por las diferencias de presiones entre el tanque de lastre y el exterior.
La bomba en este sistema requería una minima energía que era solamente para mover el agua, no tenía que superar ninguna barrera de presión porque todos los tanques tenían la misma.

Saludos y felices modelos.

PD Todo ese sistema fue realizado por no tener torno, al tiempo se compró uno pero ya no tenía ganas de continuar el modelo asi que ahi quedó...


----------



## pandacba (Dic 5, 2010)

Dano..... entregalo para que alguíen concluya tu obra..... más vale algo echo por dos y no la obra inconclusa de uno je, bueno solo decia 


Ahora se llega a producir una chispita y me imagino, la energia de ese gás es mayor que la del gas butano o propano.... ja y si por una de esas cae agua de más levanta una linda presión......

Todavia recuerdo la estampida que produjo al salirs de su gancho la tampa de la cámara del gasogeno que habia en casa, menos mal que no habia llama si no linda explosión, fijense que el ruido por safarse el anclaje de la tapa, porque se obturo una cañeria interna y el tanque de compensanción se lleno de agua y se rebalso enviando un diluvio sobre el carburo.... 

Muy buen trabajo Dano, aparte muy ingenioso.....

Recordar que los alemnes cuando probabn su avión chohete utilizaban Z-Tof y T-Tof sustancias que si se caien dentro de la cabina te diluia literlamente... archipeligroso al igual que los peróxidos

Clase de Química en la UNC, viernes por la tarde tres de la tarde docente explicando y haciendo una prueba del comportamiento de sustancias como el acido clorhidrico y pergamanto de potasio, tenia una varilla de vidrio y sacaba la posicón de una marmita derámica, agregando la sustancia a distintos sustancias inorganicas, antes de introducir la vara la limpiaba con un género, ya habia repetido la operación varias veces va una más y les puedo aseguara que el ruido que hace un pulso reactor es infantil a lo que alli sucedio, la mezcla entro en combustión violenta, superando las llamas los 3 mts, como es un anfiteatro el techo esta a 6, parecia que la mesa se partia por empuje que ejercia, mientras la combustión estaba activa el rugido que hacia era feroz y al acabarse el material se extinguio, mesa y marmita humeaban la varilla se derritio y la marmita quedo afectada y deformada, la mesa soporto el empuje porque justo abajao habia mamposterias.... imaginad las caras del alumnado(me incluyo) a lo que el docente sin perder una apice la calma lanza una pregunta, alguien se anima a decir que sucedio?..... Silencio sepulcral, nadie reaccionaba todabia del viaje que se pegaron(o que nos pegamos) a lo que muy trnaquilo dice, al limpiar el género quedo una hilacah una pelusa, y la tela es material organico y ya vieron como reacciona......Clase aprendida y entendia de por vida......

*Majestad*
Me ha dejado intrigado, un tronco en medio del parana, y me dije un tronco que se solto de una jangada? imposlible ya no se lleva troncoso por el rio....  un demecial y criminal tronco se atraveso en su camino.... digo el rio es ancho, a que velocidad circulaba su majestad? a quien queria impresiona hasga que but, crack, slup!!! hombre al aguaaaaa!!! perdon MORT al aguaaaaaaa. digo no estaba como par que varya a la guia guiness de records?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 5, 2010)

su majestad el rey julien dijo:
			
		

> *sera grande   y ancho  pero su majestad  fue capaz de encontrar un   un árbol enterito y salir volando al agua ,perdiendo un motor  de 40 cv y un excelente casco mas la provista ,pa los compañeros ,
> el submarino de dano ,que quería traer o llevar desde argentina? ,quizas  algunos componentes truchos para  fumar?hummm *


Firmado, Nosotros el Rey julien su majestad a hablado/decretado/bla bla bla etc etc etc


----------



## Imzas (Dic 7, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No pasaba por allí la cuestión, nunca fui simpatizante de muchos juegos que hacían furor entre chicos de mi edad (Hace mucho)
> No solo no conocí la dichosa lancha sino que:
> Nunca jugué con un Balero.
> Nunca jugué con un YoYo.
> ...


Yo idem, no me gustaba el futbol, ni las bolitas (canicas), ni elevar el volantin (cometa?), ni menos correr por los cerros (colinas?) para buscar uno.
Casi ningun juego de chico, salvo mis autitos sin rueditas .
Cuando se me ocurria tomar una muñeca mi padre casi me cortaba la mano. Pero bueno,  no conoci las lanchitas de esas, pero deben haber sido re-bonitas no?


----------



## GomezF (Dic 7, 2010)

lanchita + pulsorreactor + acetileno = ¿?

JAJAJA


----------



## Dano (Dic 7, 2010)

GomezF dijo:


> lanchita + pulsorreactor + acetileno = ¿?
> 
> JAJAJA



Tiene gran potencial.















para explotar.


----------



## GomezF (Dic 9, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> para explotar.




A eso mismo me refería (?) JAJA


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 9, 2010)

Lata de 1 litro de pintura , vacía
carburo . . . de silicio 
aguita
tapa
vela al lado
kabúm


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 9, 2010)

Y alguien jugó a la "tapadita"?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 9, 2010)

*


			
				su majestad dijo:
			
		


mi hijo juega a  la  tapadita

Hacer clic para expandir...

**pero con cartas  de goku,no con figus como si lo hacia su majestad*


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 9, 2010)

Mis figuritas eran de jugadores de fútbol, personajes de historietas como Tom y Jerry........


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 9, 2010)

su majestad dijo:
			
		

> recuerdo   que eran de fútbol las miás


saludos y suerte


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 9, 2010)

. . .  Había unos tarjetones rectangulares . . .


----------



## pandacba (Dic 10, 2010)

aparte de la tapadita conoci otra variante, la volteadita... se ponian las figus apoydas en un agjulo piso pares y habia que voltearlas.....

Como hacia para ganar? jamas jugaba con las mías, me desplumaban, si con una prestada, je vaciaba los boslsillos de los otros chicos.....

Obvio la más tradicional de las figus han sido las redondidtas  y con figuras de cracks deportivos y de personajes como bien dijo Black recuerdo una de esas mi preferida "el rompequijadas"
Por aqui hubo unas que habia redondas y rectangulares y otras más largas, el albun se llamaba junten y ganen, el premio era una pelota de futbol Nº 5 habia similes de billetes y monedas y caricaturas de chicos haciendo distintas actividades...

Como siempre las figus van y vuenen y otra vez los temas deportivos pero esta vez en estilo de caricatura, por ejemplo  el mono Antonio Roma, el Loco Gatti, la Bruja Verón,  ja el Tractor de Casa, La garrafa de no recuerdo quien, la coloradita de bordeu  y asi.....


Debido al gran auge del automvilismo de aquellos años que llevaba tanta gente o más que el futbol, se pusieron de moda los autitos de carrera copias de los del TC B de aquellas epocas, asi estaban las liebres, el trueno naranja y otros, a estos se los cargaba de masilla, y se hacian carreras entre los chicos..... A su vez los más grandes tenian en el colegio una pista gigantesca Scalectrix teiia 8 carriles y se realizaban torneos permanentemente...

Que años aquellos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 10, 2010)

Y las figus de lata ?

Tuve un trueno naranja montado en chasis sidewinder , que llevaba el motor paralelo al eje.

Y alguna vez modifiqué uno para ponerle dos motores , el sidewinder era de bronce y se podía soldar . . . pero también se torcía que daba miedo cuando despistabas al suelo


----------



## pandacba (Dic 10, 2010)

ja, y las ruedas de frascos de peniscillina?..... siiiii si eras muy vehemente en las curvas, el despiste y volada eran seguros, tuve varios chasis, diistintas relaciones piñon /corona, que recuerdo de esos chasis, llaves destornilladores, pulsadores varios,,, ja participa en ambos, es decir los motorizados y los tracción a sangre, En la escuela habia una galeria cerca de 40 metros, y alli nos alienabamos y por turnos lanzavamos nuestros vehiculos, habia varias categorias según el tamaño y el tipo, TC, SP, FI y asi


Ahora que me acuerdo en la revista Hobby supo salir un articulo devido al auege de las pistas tipo scalectrix como bobinar y mejora los motorcitos, trucos y consejos para mejorar, esos autitos, como colocar contrpesos y todas esas cosas..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 10, 2010)

Usábamos unos autitos de plástico que los rellenábamos de masilla y bulones y adelante le poníamos una cuacharita como patín así que las ruedas delanteras quedaban en el aire de adorno







http://ja-jp.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1072776&o=all&op=1&view=all&subj=55552161160&id=1278385717

al *MURA Hippie* le qutábamos vueltas , creo que las reglamentarias eran 80


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 10, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No pasaba por allí la cuestión, nunca fui simpatizante de muchos juegos que hacían furor entre chicos de mi edad (Hace mucho)
> No solo no conocí la dichosa lancha sino que:
> Nunca jugué con un Balero.
> Nunca jugué con un YoYo.
> ...



Jajajaja y pense que era el unico amargado desde la infancia!!! jajajaja

Bien fogo, ahora me identifico mas contigo. jajajaja.
Yo tuve una lanchita de vapor, pero mas que jugar con ella, me la pasaba investigando como funcionaba y como modificarla. El juego con ella era la lancha misma, como objeto de interes.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 10, 2010)

su majestad dijo:
			
		

> *yo juntaba hormigas en un frasco ,con eso me divertía mucho,quería tener mi propio hormigero ,horas me pasaba investigando las hormigas,seguía sus caminitos,les daba palitos y hojitas para que lleven,para las hormigas rojas  primero   mataba algún insecto y luego les daba a las hormigas ,las hacia combatir entre  ellas y todo,les inundava el hormigero,,,toda una tortura para las pobres e incautas hormigas*


yo juntaba hormigas en un frasco ,con eso me divertía mucho,quería tener mi propio hormigero ,horas me pasaba investigando las hormigas,seguía sus caminitos,les daba palitos y hojitas para que lleven,para las hormigas rojas  primero   mataba algún insecto y luego les daba a las hormigas ,las hacia combatir entre  ellas y todo,les inundava el hormigero,,,toda una tortura para las pobres e incautas hormigas


----------



## pandacba (Dic 10, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> yo juntaba hormigas en un frasco ,con eso me divertía mucho,quería tener mi propio hormigero ,horas me pasaba investigando las hormigas,seguía sus caminitos,les daba palitos y hojitas para que lleven,para las hormigas rojas  primero   mataba algún insecto y luego les daba a las hormigas ,las hacia combatir entre  ellas y todo,les inundava el hormigero,,,toda una tortura para las pobres e incautas hormigas



Un divertiemento palaciego su  majestad?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 10, 2010)

si era mi forma de pasar mi niñes ,muy feliz con  un frasco  ,un palito y  una rueda y jamas me aburria


----------



## GomezF (Dic 10, 2010)

Yo solía utilizar la convección de luz contra las hormigas, jajaja. Ahí sí que sufrian las pobres y cuando llegaba la primavera y era de tiempo de erradicarlas (siempre se han hecho muchos hormigueros acá).

Saludos.

P.D.: hay muchos métodos de matar hormigas, ya sea hechando gas oil o kerosene sobre el hormiguero hasta ponerles pastillas "fulminate" (ésta es la marca), con estas últimas matamos los hormigueros grandes de hormigas negras


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 10, 2010)

No sé porqué serán un blanco favorito (las hormigas), pero he de confesar que también hice mis maldades 
Me habían regalado un cañón (a resorte) y luego de conseguir unos cohetes (petardos) las bombardeaba a la distancia. En esa época, aún no sabía que mi destino era ser un gran depredador, era un pequeño troglodita.


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 10, 2010)

yo explotaba los hormigueros tal cual ingeniero en dinamita. Me encantaba hacer cráteres con pólvora. Pelearlas tambien. Me entretenía horas observanco como ninguno de las dos cedia y solo se revolcaban como una bolita.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 10, 2010)

*ya vemos los resultados,no es que sea un provocador profesional,pero no  *el lemur no es  parte de la dieta  
en cuanto a las hormigas seguro  que son blanco favorito porque las tenemos al alcance de todo niño
yo era rey de las hormigas


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 10, 2010)

> no es sea un provocador profesional


 mentiraaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Si no fuera porque dí mi palabra....... (que mal)...... estaría disfrutando de un riquisisísmo lemur al 2N3055...
Y no sigo imaginando que se me hace agua la boca y se me cae la baba por los bigotes


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 10, 2010)

XD ya que empezaron con el coyotopic, no puedo resistirme a preguntar, por lo que dice el titulo...

¿Alguien tuvo una lanchita Popó de chico?
o en su defecto...
¿Alguien hizo  Popó en una lanchita de chico?

P.D. Fue el coyote!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 10, 2010)

popo  es la marca de la lanchita,hace referencia a el ruido(onomatopeya)   de su motor al marchar  pop  po  pop  po po po


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 10, 2010)

Por su puesto su excelentísimo lémur. Solo fue un coyotazo que me avente aprovechando el coyotopic que empezaron anteriormente a mi. Broma inocente.

Comente que yo tuve una, era roja, y me eera de gran interes como es que operaba. En esos años yo tendria, 5 u 8 años. Era prácticamente una baratija hecha a mano, pero muy bien detallada. Eso me hace pensar en donde estará ahorita? Pfff, hace tiempo mi mama volcó el cuarto de los recuerdos. Espero que no haya sido sacrificada. Voy a preguntar a mi madre opr ella, si el milagro es posible, y recuerda cual es la lanchita, y no la ha tirado, sacaré foto y video funcionando. Uno de los juguetes tecnológicos mas simples e interesantes que he tenido. Claro, en ese entonces un carrito RF era para chicos que vivian con extremo lujo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 10, 2010)

> entonces un carrito RF era para chicos que vivian con extremo lujo.


ese fue el porque  yo comencé con la electronica,con el tiempo logre mi propio  autito  a rf controlado,de audio nada de nada,mientras mis compañeros se dedicaban a los amplificadores  yo me metí de lleno en rf,pequeños transmisores de am,fm,vhf,desde los 11 años que toy con la electrónica y recién hace poco mas de  un año me arme mi primer amplificador de audio,me fue fácil ya que no tuve ninguno de los inconvenientes de los  amplificadores de rf


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 10, 2010)

Bien dicho... si no puedes adquirirlo, armalo tu mismo...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 10, 2010)

aunque el primero que arme no era a rf ,solo tenia una  llave doble inversora ,no  tenia control de dirección,solo marcha  atras  y  adelante 
lo ultimo  que arme fue una  podadora a control remoto  para una cancha


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 10, 2010)

Fotos fotos fotos... y si no es mucho pedir, un videito.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 10, 2010)

las fotos para febrero/marzo cuando reforme la podadora nuevecita que tengo (la compre y la use como tres veces nomas)  ,porque la primera la vendí
y  esta en santa fe a 500  kilómetros de donde vivo,
luego   ago un post sobre la podadora a control remoto con alcance de 200 metros ,control de altura de corte  ,seguro a alguno le va a interezar,es con pic y tiene asta luces para cortar el cesped de noche,mientras sentaditos  tomamos un porron bien frape (porron=chela=cerveza)(frape=helado=frio)


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 10, 2010)

Has pensado en implementar la tecnologia de los seguidores de lineas?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 10, 2010)

si un alambre enterrado en la tierra ,pero es mas lindo con el control remoto ,ademas se puede perseguir algún incauto animalito o persona curiosa jeje,maquina endemoniada ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 10, 2010)

Como... corretear lemures, o conejos? XD XD... viendolo asi pues si es mejor a radiocontrol


----------



## pandacba (Dic 11, 2010)

Su majestad se sube al engendro de las tinieblas y va tras su blanco, ahora digo yo excelentisimo señor de los lemures, desde cuando vosotros(los lemueres) haceis ingesta de cerveza? quien os a pervertido en tal práctica? cuidado majestad, si el gran gato os ve enmpinando un vaso o una botella puede que le confunda usted y pensando en cualquiero otro bicho lo fete de un certero zarpaa
o.......


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 11, 2010)

y desde que los cocos fermetaron ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 11, 2010)

Yo... no tuve ninguna lanchita.... 


ni siquiera tuve infancia.... 



No sé de que va el tema, pero creo que ya está medio desvirtuado.... 


Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 11, 2010)

que no tienen hormigas en chile??(se que si porque cierta ves perdi una apuesta)


----------



## pandacba (Dic 11, 2010)

Otro fulgencio???? y van.......


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 11, 2010)

Hormigas hay. Y pìcan.... jeje


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 12, 2010)

Aqui tambien hay hormigas, tambien pican, pero lo mejor de todo, es que se llevan las cucarachas que piso y me da asco levantar... XD


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 12, 2010)

Y no se las comen las moscas?


----------



## pandacba (Dic 12, 2010)

De la lanchita y afines ya no va quedando nada.... si no retomamos el curso de las acciones nos esperan las mazmorras nuevamente....

Por otro lado las hormigas no pican, muerden.....


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 12, 2010)

> El metasoma (abdomen) de las hormigas alberga órganos internos importantes, incluidos los del sistema reproductor, respiratorio (tráquea) y excretor. Las obreras de muchas especies tienen el ovipositor modificado en un *aguijón* que usan para someter a las presas y defender sus nidos.




_Fuente._


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 12, 2010)

para mi que  pican  como las abejas,porque  ay hormigas que  vuelan como las abejas


----------



## pandacba (Dic 12, 2010)

Eso segun las especies, la mayoria muerde, recuerda que tienen poderosas mandibulas con la que cortan hojas y tallos y por otro lado, mientras las estudiabamos teniendo un gigantesco hormiguero en un gran cubilote, de vidrio, en el laboratorio de la escuela, algunos subrieron de tales mordidas mientras eran observadas y no era presisamente el abdomen, 

Pero más alla de eso regresemos a la escencia de lo que es el hilo, cosa que tiene que ver con la infancia, si no a esto lo mandaran a las profundidades

Su majestad como esta Ud, en aras de la ciencia cuantas herejias habra realizado en su tierna infancia....

ja cuando termine de responder vi su post y me hizo recordar que a la gran variedad de hormigas tambien lo hay dentro de ellas, obreras, soldados, exploradoras etc y depende con que se tope uno 

Pregunta su majestad los lemures tienen infancia?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 12, 2010)

Nadie niega que muerdan, panda.

Y sí, hay hormigas que no pican; por ejemplo, las cortadoras de hojas (o bachacos, hormigas culonas, etc...):














Y las hormigas pican más bien como las avispas; las abejas pierden el aguijón y se mueren.


Ya.... ahora sigan hablando de sus lanchas a sus anchas....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 12, 2010)

si los lemures tienen infancia ,nunca salen de ella


----------



## pandacba (Dic 12, 2010)

*Hammer Facer* te salio con rima y todo jajajaa 
ahh y eso que dejamos de lados las termitas......

Su majestad!!! mire de lo que uno se viene a enterar, infancia perpetua...... ya tiene como alegar contra el gran gato y evitar que lo haga fetas......


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 12, 2010)

Era que las termitas producen hidrógeno para combustible de la lanchita "Pof"


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 12, 2010)

SU MAJESTAD EL REY DE TODAS LAS COSAS dijo:
			
		

> *hola NIL creo  que  ya solucione  el tema de la firma *


como es costumbre otra regla   para no olvidar 


> 2.11 Los usuarios no pueden publicar, solicitar, ni difundir, información que promueva la realización de ningun ilícito en su jurisdicción, incluyendo pero no limitado a: fraudes electrónicos, SPAM, suplantación de identidad, estafas, falsedad en documentos, y cualquier otro tipo de conducta que sea considerada un acto ilegal.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 12, 2010)

No tuve nada a control remoto (ni siquiera un control remoto.... ).... lo que sí me gustó desde pequeño fueron las ciencias naturales: biología (zoología, botánica, medicina...) química, física (electricidad, electrónica, diseñar artefactos).... después me empecé a interesar por las ciencias humanas... etc...


*Norma 3.1415*



> 3.1415 Está prohibido fastidiar con las Normas, Alejandras, Rositas...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 12, 2010)

el Rey  dijo:
			
		

> *no existia tv a control remoto en mi infancia,la primer tv a control remoto  que vi  tenia un cable que salia del tv y  un mando en la otra punta del cable,luego vi tv  a mando  por ultrasonido ,y en fabulosos colores blanco y negros ,con valvulas (el del mando a ultrasonido   era a transistores)*


PD
insisto con tener en cuenta 


> 2.1 Los usuarios de Foros de Electrónica no pueden publicar en el cuerpo de los mensajes alusiones a productos, servicios, enlaces, contenidos o cualquier otro tipo de información que haga referencia a la empresa o sitio web con la que están relacionados directa o indirectamente, con clara intención o propósito publicitario, comercial o de autopromoción. Esto incluye sugerir sus propios servicios y los servicios de asociados, clientes y empleadores.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 12, 2010)

Y se puede publicar un mensaje en el cuerpo?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 12, 2010)

Gracias a Nilfred, reocordé que el nombre no era popo si no popof, gracias (aunque puede fallar mi memoria claro).


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 12, 2010)

No se, como leí que el nombre es peyorativo, con hidrógeno va a hacer 1 solo "pof" y nada mas.
Si ademas el barco es de madera, cuando a las termitas se les acabe el papel, va a empezar a hacer agua...


----------



## Cacho (Dic 12, 2010)

Bueno, en el título ya se llaman "Popof" a la vista de los descubrimientos recientes 

Saludos


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 12, 2010)

Lo que no entendí fue lo del papel.... será papel Palpo...?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 12, 2010)

> Si ademas el barco es de madera, cuando a las termitas se les acabe el papel, va a empezar a hacer agua...


El mío era de chapa, así que es inmune a eso 


> Bueno, en el título ya se llaman "Popof" a la vista de los descubrimientos recientes


Gracias, espero que mi memoria no halla fallado


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 13, 2010)

La que yo tenia era de laton... roja con azul...

Y que no era papel palfu, hammer?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 13, 2010)

No, aquí se le dice papel _Palpo_ al utilizado palpo...to....


----------



## GomezF (Dic 13, 2010)

Hola gente,

Disculpen contradecir los "hallazgos recientes", pero yo la encontré como pop pop o po po:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-88920836-lancha-po-po-_JM_
http://argentinatoycollector.blogspot.com/2008_10_01_archive.html

Y un tutorial sobre cómo construir una:

http://www.ikkaro.com/book/export/html/433

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Dic 13, 2010)

Epa...
GomezF ha planteado un buen punto. La cosa ahora pasa a ser: Po-Po, Pof-Pof, Popof, Pop-Pop o... ¿Cómo cuernos se llamaban estas lanchitas?

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_Fyq4YIYR9P0/SQoldBpu4TI/AAAAAAAABeY/ZCRSgco5FxE/s1600-h/pop+pop.jpg
Ahí hay una que dice llamarse Pop Pop...

¿Los tigres se supone que tienen la memoria de los elefantes? 

Edit: 
Acá hacen una popó, popof o como se llame: http://www.nmia.com/~vrbass/pop-pop/buildpop.htm. Está bueno como proyecto para pasar el rato.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 13, 2010)

Muy buenos links de como construirla.
Los felinos no tenemos nada que ver con los elefantes! Ellos herbívoros, nosotros carnívoros (amén de algún que otro yuyo). Ellos son muuuuuuy grandes, pesados y un poquitín torpes, nosotros, ágiles y armoniosos, además de otras muchas diferencias, pero con la memoria, si todos son como yo, vamos mal (ejemplo: busco un número telefónico en el PC, voy a discar, y voilá, tengo que volver porque se me olvidó).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2010)

Estoy seguro que la de plástico se llamaba Tatatá , yo la tuve 

******************************************************

Si alguno está aburrida  puede hacerse una mononísima velita navideña giratoria , que quedará muy decorativa al lado del pesebre  (perdón . . .  fué más fuerte que yo y se me escapó ).

. . . O para regalar 

. . . O para quedar bien y barato con la patrona , jefa , bruja 

El principio es el mismo que el de la lanchita:

http://www.makerwiki.com/index.php/La_vela_a_vapor

El tubito podría ser capilar de cobre que lo consiguen en cualquier casa de refrigeración o con los que arreglan neveras-heladeras y/o aire acondicionado.

Saludos chicas  !


----------



## pandacba (Dic 13, 2010)

:Memoria, y anteojos hacen falta por aqui jejeje donde estan las chicas?

Bkack, tus territorios no son los del gran africano, ya que tus dominios son asiáticos... y tambien hay elefantes, pero más pequeño......

Ah recuerdo cuando mi padre me relataba las aventuras de Sandokan el tigre lde la malasia y cuando me llevo a ver al Zoologico un magnifico ejemplar de un tigre de Bengala......


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> *el Rey *dijo: *no existia tv a control remoto en mi infancia,la primer tv a control remoto que vi tenia un cable que salia del tv y un mando en la otra punta del cable,luego vi tv a mando por ultrasonido ,y en fabulosos colores blanco y negros ,con valvulas (el del mando a ultrasonido era a transistores)*


 

Yo conocí un televisor valvular , lo tenían en casa de mi novia , que tenía dos botones con dos campanitas , todo mecánico , entonces un circuito valvular amplificaba , discriminaba y hacía funcionar un motor servo para hacer girar el "cambiacanales" . Y el otro botón no me ecuerdo si era encendido o volumen.

Lo bueno era cuando había mosquitos y tiraban "Flit" se cambiaban los canales solos 







Saludos !


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 13, 2010)

GomezF dijo:


> Hola gente,
> 
> Disculpen contradecir los "hallazgos recientes", pero yo la encontré como pop pop o po po:
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-88920836-lancha-po-po-_JM_
> ...



En mexico no son tan comunes pero aun se venden, recientemente encontre varias en el mercado de artesanias de la ciudadela en la ciudad de Mexico

Lo que tambien me gustaba hacer es un experimento llamado la llamarada del dragon, basicamente con una tapa de refresco, cera y agua produces una llama de 1 metro de largo...  pero como ya se imaginaran es bastante peligroso.... especialmente si no se quitan a tiempo...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 13, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> :Memoria, y anteojos hacen falta por aqui jejeje donde estan las chicas?
> 
> Bkack, tus territorios no son los del gran africano, ya que tus dominios son asiáticos... y tambien hay elefantes, pero más pequeño......
> 
> Ah recuerdo cuando mi padre me relataba las aventuras de Sandokan el tigre lde la malasia y cuando me llevo a ver al Zoologico un magnifico ejemplar de un tigre de Bengala......



yo las leia  la revista y también  aviá otra llamada ''aqui la legion''  de legionarios,pero me párese que era una sola revista  y  a coloressss


----------



## pandacba (Dic 13, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo conocí un televisor valvular , lo tenían en casa de mi novia , que tenía dos botones con dos campanitas , todo mecánico , entonces un circuito valvular amplificaba , discriminaba y hacía funcionar un motor servo para hacer girar el "cambiacanales" . Y el otro botón no me ecuerdo si era encendido o volumen.
> 
> Lo bueno era cuando había mosquitos y tiraban "Flit" se cambiaban los canales solos
> 
> ...



Yo vi uno de esos, el sistema al presionar el boton por escape dejaba que un martillo golpeara sobre trozo de metal templado(similar al ding dong) pero de un sonico bien seco, y si el tirmpr no era el mismo no respondia, intentamos de mil formas hasta lograr un sonido idntico, sino era imperturbable, en el respaldo llevaba un soporte para el citado, control simila  a los indesit entre otros....

y del control a cables, ja es de lo más antiguo fueron los primeros intentos, pero también hubo muchas veces que hacerlos para el caso de personas que por razones fisicas y o médicas debian pasar un buen tiempo en cama, lo que llevaba a realizar el citado control, Encendido vol, cambiar canales, y en muchos casos agregar brillo, constraste

Ja esa maquinita hoy es de colección jejeje


Se acuerdan de la latas de  por ejemplo galletas? como canale? Opera(más recientes), de té, vez pasada paso por un lugar, que tenian todo ese tipo de cosas, que en aquellos años era tan cotitiano y hoy uno ya ni se acuerda, habia cada cosa que ya ni me acordaba.....

Ahora todo o viene empaquetado y lo poco se mete en bolsas plásticas....

Quien se acuerda ir hacer las compras y al entrar ese olorcito típico a almacén? el café se compraba suelto, el te, las galletas, el fideo, el azucar, etc, etc, se acuerdan esos paquetes en los cuales se tomaba una hoja doblada a la mitad y se le hacia una especie de repulge a los lados para que formara un bolsa? quien se anima a hacerlo y que lo muestre?....... aquellos grandes frascos llenos de golosinas.... y los frascos de bolitas???, 

Y ya qu estamos con el tema de la lanchita, se recuerdan los autos a fricción?, los jueguetes metálicos a cuerda?, yo tuve un trencito todo metálico, muy bien pintado vias cromadas a cuerda.... je mi padre para convencerme de que me dejara vacunar a cambio me regalab un juguete..... asi llego el tren, una revolver enorme que lanzaba balas plásticas y giraba el tambor en cada gatillada.... ah también tuve mis cartucheras... los soldaditos de plásitco? cuantas cosas en mi caso debo reconcoer que fui muy afortunado, tenia 7 cajones de manzanas llenos de todas clases de juguetes, y mi mamá a otros más delicados me los guardaba en otra parte...

En su infancia mi padre deseo tener muchas cosas que no pudo, por eso a mi y mis hermano nos dio cuanto pudo, pero no nos malcrio por ello, nos enseño el valor de las cosas, y que para obtenerlos debiamos dar algo a cambio...., tube un camión de madera, tenia casi 1M de largo era inmenso, la cabina era roja y la caja amarilla, cargaba de todo alli arriba....

ah algo que no tuvimos, se acuerdan de los duravit? aquellas replicas en caucho duro? la pala mecánica, entre otros, ah no se de donde heredamos uno que era una cupecita TC, otra que me acuerdo los autitos Buby.... y otros semejantes, tuve un falcon, un mincooper, tenia un amigo que tenia un pontiac GTO, entre otros y luego tuvo un camion mercedes benz 1112, este tenia dirección aparte de suspensión y abrirse las puertas.....


----------



## Cacho (Dic 13, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> ...se acuerdan de los duravit? aquellas replicas en caucho duro? la pala mecánica...


¡Esa sí!
Tuve una de esas de chico 

Estaba buena, con el mecanismo para elevar la pala de metal y una palanquita para volcarla. Todo eso, metálico, el cuerpo de esa goma dura... Y era grandooota (¿o sería que yo era chiquito?)

Saludos


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 13, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Vos tuviste la POPO que era de chapa y más antigua  . . . yo tuve la de plástico *¡ más moderna !*  que se llamaba TATATÁ .
> 
> El nombre era onomatopéyico
> 
> ...



De las poco cosas que recuerdo hice con mi papa, lo vi en tv y estuve insistiendole una semana para que me llevara a una chatarreria para comprar las cosas (tenia yo como 6 años) la hicimos con una lata de sardinas y un pedazo de tubo de cobre, aun recuerdo el po pop pop pop pop cuando se movia, ah recuerdossssssssssss    que viejo soy ji ji ji ji ji


----------



## ultraseven (Dic 15, 2010)

muy bueno, descubrí este post, pensaba que el único que tuvo esas lanchitas era yo, pero si tenia una cuyo nombre tenia "río Lujan" y era de chapa, y hacia tatatata, muy bueno, la hacia andar el tema era que se le terminaba la propulsion muy rapido, terminaba quemando soldaditos de plastico o tirandole plastico derretido a las hormigas, jaja que tiempos!


----------



## pandacba (Dic 21, 2010)

Alguien vio una lanchita propulsadada por burbujas de jabón?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 21, 2010)

yo en la revista lupin estaba el planito


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 21, 2010)

> terminaba quemando soldaditos de plastico


En mi época, eran solo de plomo 


> Alguien vio una lanchita propulsadada por burbujas de jabón?





> yo en la revista lupin estaba el planito


2 que chupan ranas alienígenas a la yerba 

Ya dije que me gusta el  (graciaaaaaaaaaas cacho!)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 21, 2010)

Barquito de cartón impulsado por pastilla de Alcanfor (Enseñanza de la ciencia y la técnica mediante experimentos - EUDEBA - 1492)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 21, 2010)

aja vieron  y  ahora quien chupas las ranas,con pastillas de alcanfor


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 21, 2010)

2M, 1492? mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm otro candidato al premio de oro de la rana alienígena al pastito!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 21, 2010)

Solo tecitos de Floripondio


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 21, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Solo tecitos de Floripondio


jajaj el de los tecitos tambien es el chuabechito chuabechito del gatito


----------

